
Ask HN: What do you like to see in a web app quickstarter? - jelmerdejong
Hi there, I&#x27;ve noticed that when I work on a new idea, creating a MVP or prototype, I tend to spend way to much time on setting up a new project, building out things that are important, but far from urgent to get an idea validated. To save myself time, I created a basic web app starter project (call it a blueprint &#x2F; bootstrap). See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jelmerdejong&#x2F;flask-app-blueprint<p>Currently it sets up a basic Flask project, on PostgreSQL, and is optimised to be deployed to Heroku. Features are:
- user registration, including email validation (with Mandrill for transactional email)
- basic examples of how to create something in the database, read it and update it.
- some basic test coverage<p>So far I&#x27;ve been adding features &#x2F; things I like to see myself. But more importantly, to make this useful to a bigger audience: what would you like to see added? Where to you spend time what you rather use to create something unique?
======
insomniacity
Maybe I want to see something that allows me to tick boxes for the boilerplate
I want?

So I could pick and choose which of those features I wanted, plus stuff like
SSO... maybe add a front-end, and support multiple providers for stuff like
transactional email - and then the tool goes away and generates a custom
starter project for me.

Of course the complexity comes in the interaction of all the optional pieces.
But if it was easy someone would have done it already!

~~~
Sorry_Rum_Ham
>Maybe I want to see something that allows me to tick boxes for the
boilerplate I want?

Something like this perhaps?
[http://megaboilerplate.com/](http://megaboilerplate.com/)

~~~
insomniacity
Amazing! Thank you :)

